
[WIP] Docker Hub in Your CLI - amalfra
https://github.com/amalfra/docker-hub
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
amalfra
I have an initial version for people to give feedback now, which supports
querying repos and tags. So, posted a new 'Show HN'
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12751086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12751086)

